# 1944 Columbia Compax Military model folding bicycle



## 37schwinn (Nov 6, 2016)

here are couple projects I'm probably not gonna get to after all.

First is a Columbia Compax Military model with the frame braces for extra strength. These don't come up very often and it is a fun project. Missing: rear fender, seat, chain guard( all easy to find). But here's my question... it was with non-folding handle bars and had on Torrington blackout bars with a Torrington R stem. I have seen other Compax with these bars so perhaps this late in 1944 some of these bikes were just equipped with whatever parts available. WhAt do you think? I was thinking about building it up similar to Mr Columbias example d leave in back of my truck to run out for lunch at work.

Second is yet another Columbia MG project.


----------



## Bozman (Nov 6, 2016)

Very cool bike Compax. The chain guard for the Compax is different from the standard Columbia chain guard.  Different attachment points and the war Era one  is shorter then the regular guard. The folding handle bars are getting harder to find. I might have a spare rear fender if you need one. Kenda S6 tires will fit the 26x1.375 rims.   

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercian (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi, 37Schwinn,

the MG Columbia is the earliest 1944 I've yet seen (serial numbers apparently started at MG195136 in 1944. Please could you tell me if the code stamped above the serial is L1, or, if not, what it is? Also, the date code on the rear hub (M3?) would be nice to know if available.

The Compax appears to fit into the serial numbers for July 1943. If you decide that you don't want to build up the Compax, please let me know.

Thanks for your help.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## 37schwinn (Nov 7, 2016)

Morrow rear hub code is actually M4 and deep stamping on bottom bracket next to serial number is L1.

I also have a 1942 balloon tire military Compax that is stamped L8.

The balloon tire is complete and has the correct bars with the OD grips. I can swap the bars back and forth for now.


----------



## Mercian (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi 37schwinn,

Thanks for the additional details on the MG Columbia. L1 would make it early 1944, which fits with the known frame number range, and the M4 stamp on the Morrow hub (last quarter 1943) also fits in well with this. Wheels can obviously be changed easily during the life of a bike, but M3 or M4 is what I'd expect to see on a bike of this date, so is quite possibly original to it.

I like your second Compax G77552A as well, with the folding handlebars and military grips. I don't think it's 1942, though, more likely late 1944, L8 indicating possibly August 1944, and the 'A' serial blocks for 1944 being 5001A to 85244A. Your Compax W149036 is probably the older bike of the two.

Thanks for showing them,

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## 37schwinn (Nov 8, 2016)

I based the serial number for the balloon Compax starting with the G prefix from mr Columbias list. G77552A would seem to fall into 1942

1936.……A5429 - A266083

1937.……B5000 - B195407

1938.……C5000 - C130896

1939.……D5000 - D156044

1940.……E5000 - E168879

1941.……F5000 - F213132 and G5000 - G17433

1942.……G17434 - G112858
*1942-45....MF, MG, MC....These are the prefixes for Military Issue Columbia Models. MC is likely Marine Corps issued bikes.*

1943.……G112859 - G195135

1944.……G195136 - G200000 and W5001A - W85244A

1945.……J5000 - J114781


----------



## Mercian (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi 37schwinn,

I appreciate greatly Mr. Columbia's website, which has helped me a lot in learning about my bicycle . The Columbia frame number lists are very useful, but I suspect that the wartime numbers are a bit more complicated than the listing. I'll try to explain...

I bought a Westfield Columbia MG154118 in Champagne, France about six months ago. The Liberator site is very good for specific US Military Bicycle information, but I found that there was very little real dating information available, apart from the list you quote, and another which discusses the various contracts and when they were placed. 

I started to collect all the numbers for Military Columbias and Daytons that I could find on the internet, with other details where possible (which is why I asked about your L1 and M4 stamps, Thanks again). such as the change from curved to straight bar etc, to try to get a dating sequence for these events. I now have 40+ Columbias, and 20+ Daytons listed, and I am starting to see patterns in the numbering. 

I intend to put these lists on the CABE shortly to encourage others to add details.

Although I know Mr; Columbia says there's no significance to the crank stamping such as L1, L8 etc, putting frame numbers in order with these stamps shows them increasing in a logical order, probably with J being 1942, K being 1943, and L 1944, the number following being the month. I've recorded numbers 1 to 10 so far, which seems to fit with this assumption.

If we start with your Compax W149035, crank tube stamped K7.

According to the Columbia frame number lists, W149035 was used for a bike in 1954. But not this one, which is earlier since it has blackout features, and the reinforced frame. The list also says that W was used in 1944. But those numbers end in A, and your Compax doesn't. So, it's not from this 1944 sequence either. Since neither sequence (or any other) fit the bike, then there must be exceptions not noted in the lists. 

If we then look at the K7 stamping, only bicycles known to be from 1943 have K as a stamp. If we ignore the W, and put just the number into the 1944 sequence with other known MG and crank tube numbers we get:

MG140418 K6 Lady's military
W149035   K7 Compax
MG151142 K8 Men's military

Which is in the correct numerical order for both the crank tube numbers and frame numbers. So, I propose that the W signifies something else, like M possibly signifies military, and MC possibly signifies Marine Corps. (Some late contract numbers start with W, I'm not sure if this is significant).

For Compax G77552A crank tube stamped L8.

You point out that the frame number starts with G, but we've seen that letters at the start varied through this period for various reasons (MG, MC, W etc.). I think the A at the end is more significant than the G at the start. If you look at the Columbia number listing, then the only numbers ending in A are 1944. If you then take the number 77552A, it is quite close to the last number in the year's sequence, W85244A, so it would make sense that it was made later in that year. So, if I assume that's correct, then the L8 could be August 1944. Unfortunately, I don't have sufficient frame numbers from after January 1944 to demonstrate this.

For Columbia MG198492 crank tube stamped L1.

L1 on the Columbia fits in well with the end of the number series in Jan 1944, (Last in sequence MG200000), and the start of the 1944 A suffix series at W5001A

This then fits into the early 1944 sequence:

MG198492 L1
MG6771A   L1
MC14625A L1
MC14626A L1
MC14629A L1

Note that none of these A suffix numbers start with X, as they strictly should do from the Columbia listing.

I hope that makes some sense, It's only thery at the moment, and I'm happy to discuss it.

Thanks for reading,

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 9, 2016)

I have always maintained that the letter number above the serial number has nothing to do with the letter preceding the serial number in dating the bike. I've never said it had no significance at all. My guess has been it indicated the model bike that this particular crank hanger goes to. The following observations by Mercian seem to confirm this:

MG140418 K6 Lady's military
W149035 K7 Compax
MG151142 K8 Men's military

Notice that the "K" in itself is no help in dating is as if you did you would conclude it was manufactured in 1946. The numbers after that lone letter do change with model though with model change even when observing the difference of year as in the W149035 K7 Compax. To confirm this theory we would have to look at those letter/number combos for other Compax that use the same crank hanger from different years and see if they all maintain the same combo.I think Mercian is onto something here and look forward to further data he uncovers.


----------



## Mercian (Nov 9, 2016)

Mr Columbia,

thanks for joining the debate (-: As mentioned above, thank you too for the time you put into your website, I have found it very helpful.



MrColumbia said:


> I have always maintained that the letter number above the serial number has nothing to do with the letter preceding the serial number in dating the bike. I've never said it had no significance at all. My guess has been it indicated the model bike that this particular crank hanger goes to. The following observations by Mercian seem to confirm this:
> 
> MG140418 K6 Lady's military
> W149035 K7 Compax
> MG151142 K8 Men's military




Sorry, they were possibly a poor choice, being different models. I had compiled a lot longer list, and could see that, for example K6, K7 and K8 appeared on both men's and women's bikes, so it didn't occur to me that the abbreviated list could be interpreted as showing different models.

I don't have Frame/Crank hanger codes for many other Compax's, but I do for MG and MC bikes, which should demonstrate the same point, Listed below are all the frame numbers/crank hanger codes I've been able to verify.

*Serial         Bar type    Crank Hanger*

MG49232     Curved        J3

MG89652     Straight       J9

MG94023     Straight       J10

MG94039     Straight       J10

MG116892   Straight       J10

MG119086   Straight       K2

MG137342   Straight       K6

MG139872   Lady            K6

MG140092   Lady            K6

MG140418   Lady            K6

MG141623   Lady            K7

MG141762   Straight       K7

MG151142    N/K (Mens) K8

MG154118    Straight       K8

MG154703    Lady            K8

MG198402    N/K (Mens)  L1

MG6771A     Straight         L1

MC14625A   Straight          L1

MC14626A   Straight          L1

MC14629A   Straight          L1

From Mr. Columbia's date listings:

1942 ........G17434 - G112858 - this is all of the J's except early 1943 serial MG116892, which is stamped J10, Could this be a frame being used up from the end of 1942?

1943.……G112859 - G195135 - this is all of the K's.

1944.……G195136 - G200000 and W5001A - W85244A - This is all of the L's.

I welcome your thoughts.

Best Regards,

Adrian

PS, I edited all of the above table into justified columns, but when uploaded to the site, the justifications disappear, anyone know a way of uploading tables to the Cabe? Thanks.


----------



## 37schwinn (Nov 9, 2016)

Very interesting. And to add to your list is a lady MG Columbia I sold but the information added here for education. The number and code seem to be off from your list? 

MG 141623 lady L4

I would like to see others add their Military Compax ballon or lightweight serial number and stamp code. I'm curious to see how many are out there. 

Thanks 

Albert


----------



## Bozman (Nov 10, 2016)

I have many WW2 Era Columbias and I will post the serial numbers once I have the time to get a look at all of them. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercian (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi Albert,

thanks for your picture (and the PM's too). The picture of the unrestore Lady's bike is very useful, though it caused a slight 'oops' moment at first, because it was so out of sequence.

However, I already have an 'after restoration' photo from the person that you (presumably) sold it to.:




 

which shows the in-sequence K7 that was hidden under the paint. I have never seen the L4 type number before, it could be some other form of stock check, and maybe stamped after it was supplied to the army.

And, yes, I had made an error with the last number of the serial ( 8 instead of 3) in the list above for this bike, now corrected, thanks.

More details of any bikes with these stampings would be welcome, personnally, I would especially like to see any MF serial bicycles.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi Bozman,



Bozman said:


> I have many WW2 Era Columbias and I will post the serial numbers once I have the time to get a look at all of them.




Thank you, I appreciate your help. If possible, I would like the frame number, whether it has a curved or straight bar, the 'other number' stamped on the crank hanger, the date code on the Eclipse rear hub (if you think it is original) and whether it is a Coffin or Sweetheart type chainwheel. These are all details I'm collecting to try to make sense of the numbers.

I already have details of your bikes as follows;
*
Serial Number....Frame Type....Crank Hanger....Eclipse hub....Chainring*
MG 137342..............Straight.................K6.........................M1...........Sweetheart
MG 151142............N/K (Mens).............K8.........................N/K.................N/K

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Bozman (Nov 10, 2016)

Adrian 

I'll give you all the info I can find on them.  Some of them are civilian models built during the war but this should give you a broader range of information for the overall Columbia production during the war.  I'll indicate the model of each of the bikes.  

Keep up the great work

Boz

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercian (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi All,

Boz, thanks for the encouragement.

I think I will try to compile a full list of the different frame and BB numbers. The format could be a little difficult, since I can't transfer Excel tables directly to this site, but that just means it'll take a little longer (-:

Izee2 sent me details on a Balloon tire military reinforced frame Compax he owns, which are very useful. (Credit to him too for the BB photo of the restored MG141623, above).



 





Compax J5364, apart from being nice to see, gives me two fun things. It's the first BB number ending in 12 that I've seen, until this point the highest was 10, so I did wonder for a while if someone had decimalised the year. Now, so long as none with numbers bigger than 12 appear, I think should be safe in saying that they are months.

Secondly, although I think that L12 is December 1944, Mr Columbia listings say that the frame number is from the 1945 series, J5000 to J114781. The number is very early in this series, so presumably stamped in January 1945. This implies that the J12 is stamped in December 1944 when the frame is made, and the serial number a little later, perhaps when the bicycle is finished, so that there is some 'work in hand' without serial numbers. This may also mean there is some mixing of BB numbers and Frame numbers as one month finishes and another starts. Mr Columbia, do you know at what point in production a serial number was normally added?

Have a Good Weekend,

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 11, 2016)

As far as I know the serial numbers went by calendar year. This was true when I worked there anyway. Back in the 1940's I have no idea. Unfortunately there is nobody left that could answer that question for sure. 
 Unlike Schwinn where months were part of the serial number Westfield did not take as much care to put extra info in these numbers. Just take a look at the published charts. Letter codes are skipped and others are reused years later. I've also seen plenty of Columbia's where it's obvious what year and model but the serial number says otherwise. 
 If your theory is correct and the letter/number combo above the serial number is the month then you have come one step closer to cracking the code. 
 I will go through all my bikes and take note of the codes and see if there is any correlation with what you are finding. Afterall, if true this applies to civilian models both pre an post war.


----------



## Bozman (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm working on all my Columbia bikes to pull the data.  Both military and civilian. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 13, 2016)

I've just gone through most of my late 30's 40's bikes both civilian and military and here are what I have;

1939 Ladies..........................................................................................Serial number D21134..................code E8
1942 Lightweight Civilian Compax prewar frame style.........................Serial number G29121..................code J1
1944 *Marine issue Men's*....................................................................Serial number MC14643A.............code L1
1944 Ladies Straight bar Civilian Blackout...........................................Serial number W76814A................code L9
1945 *Military Model lightweight Compax* (*known navy issue*).......Serial number J33428....................code 2N

No bikes in the 40's from 1946 on, of which I have 3 Compax have the code. The serial numbers although still under the crank hanger are obviously stamped with a different machine in a smaller, more uniform font.

The 40's data would seem to confirm you idea that in the 40's anyway these codes do indeed indicate year and month. An anomaly in my list is the 45 Navy. Could the N stand for Navy? The letter and number are in the opposite order as well. Is there any other known Navy bikes out there to confirm this?

Going back to the 30's for reference I have the 39 with an E code. This does not fit the code if counting backwards with J=42 then (I-41, H=40, G=39). The 39 is two letters off. Once I can get at another 39 of mine and a 41 I will confirm those codes and see what I can come up with.

In all I am becoming convinced these codes are year/month for wartime Westfield's anyway. Great work Mercian!


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Nov 14, 2016)

MrColumbia said:


> I've just gone through most of my late 30's 40's bikes both civilian and military and here are what I have;
> 
> 1939 Ladies..........................................................................................Serial number D21134..................code E8
> 1942 Lightweight Civilian Compax prewar frame style.........................Serial number G29121..................code J1
> ...





In my collection of Columbia/Huffman military bikes I have two military compax models.  Both are from 1945 and both have the extra rear frame braces. One is the balloon tire F-92H ( S/N - J23777 with the single letter and number code of N3) See attached pic.  The F-92L lightweight tire model ( S/N - J72603 does not appear to have a single letter number code that I can locate).  It is interesting that Mr. Columbias 2N bike has a higher S/N tthen mine, but mine is stamped N3.

Regards,
Bill Strong


----------



## johan willaert (Nov 17, 2016)

*From my photofiles or observations since 1995...


Serial Number....Frame Type....Crank Hanger.......Chainring*

G34557..............Vg295........................H12...............................    
G65333..............Vg296........................??.................................


MG 41727..............Curved...................?? if any............Coffin
MG 43298..............Curved...................?? if any............Coffin
MG 43488..............Curved...................?? if any............Coffin
MG 43592..............Curved...................?? if any............Coffin
MG 43678..............Curved...................?? if any............Coffin
MG 47928..............Curved...................?? if any............Coffin
MG 48466..............Curved...................?? if any............Coffin
MG 54445..............Curved...................?? if any............Coffin

MG 87566..............Straight...................?? if any............Coffin
MG 88661..............Straight...................?? if any............Coffin
MG 92217..............Straight........................J9.................Coffin
MG 94023..............Straight........................J10...............Coffin
MG 94039..............Straight........................J10...............Coffin
MG 96502..............Straight........................Invisible.......Coffin
MG 97997..............Straight........................J10...............Coffin
MG 99828..............Straight........................J10...............Coffin
MG 100646............Straight........................J9.................Coffin
MG 100875............Straight........................Invisible.......Coffin
MG 116892............Straight........................J10...............Coffin
MG 118720............Straight........................K2................Coffin
MG 119088.............Straight........................K2...............Coffin
MG 120037.............Straight........................Invisible......Coffin

MG 134475.............Straight........................K?...............Sweetheart
MG 135749.............Straight........................Invisible......Sweetheart
MG 136504.............Straight........................Invisible......Sweetheart
MG 138969.............Straight........................Invisible......Sweetheart
MG 142656.............Straight........................Invisible......Sweetheart
MG 145642.............Straight........................Invisible......Sweetheart
MG 151647.............Straight........................Invisible......Sweetheart
MG 152553.............Straight........................K?...............Sweetheart
MG 154118.............Straight........................Invisible......Sweetheart
MG 156708.............Straight........................K8...............Sweetheart
MG 198492.............Straight........................L1...............Sweetheart

MG6771A................Straight........................L1...............Coffin
MG6945A................Straight........................Invisible.......??

MC14625A..............Straight.......................L1.................Coffin
MC14626A..............Straight.......................L1.................Coffin
MC14629A..............Straight.......................L1.................Coffin
MC14643A..............Straight.......................L1.................Coffin

MG139871..............Womens......................Invisible........Womens
MG140418..............Womens......................K6................Womens
MG141650..............Womens......................K7................Womens
MG141762..............Womens......................K7................Womens
MG154703..............Womens......................??.................??


----------



## Mercian (Nov 17, 2016)

Dear All,

Thank you for your contributions, either here or by private mail. I hope to get the first list up before the end of next week, it will be in a separate topic, since it includes many different Westfield models.



MrColumbia said:


> No bikes in the 40's from 1946 on, of which I have 3 Compax have the code. The serial numbers although still under the crank hanger are obviously stamped with a different machine in a smaller, more uniform font.
> 
> The 40's data would seem to confirm you idea that in the 40's anyway these codes do indeed indicate year and month. An anomaly in my list is the 45 Navy. Could the N stand for Navy? The letter and number are in the opposite order as well. Is there any other known Navy bikes out there to confirm this?
> 
> Going back to the 30's for reference I have the 39 with an E code. This does not fit the code if counting backwards with J=42 then (I-41, H=40, G=39). The 39 is two letters off. Once I can get at another 39 of mine and a 41 I will confirm those codes and see what I can come up with.




From Mr Columbia, and the examples above, it looks at the moment like the coding system changed during 1945, with some bikes being coded N, and then stopping entirely from 1946 onwards, but there are not enough examples to draw conclusions.

Mr. Columbia, I can account for one of the letter changes counting backwards from J. It is unlikely that I was used, it's often missed out due to its similarity to 1.



HUFFMANBILL said:


> n my collection of Columbia/Huffman military bikes I have two military compax models. Both are from 1945 and both have the extra rear frame braces. One is the balloon tire F-92H ( S/N - J23777 with the single letter and number code of N3) See attached pic. The F-92L lightweight tire model ( S/N - J72603 does not appear to have a single letter number code that I can locate). It is interesting that Mr. Columbias 2N bike has a higher S/N tthen mine, but mine is stamped N3.




Hi Bill, yes, I agree the system changes at this point. Not sure how yet, need more data.

Hi Johan, thank you for sharing those, there are numbers I've not seen, and they've filled in gaps on some numbers I have seen. When you see a copy, you'll see that I have some details to add into your list too. It's been a big step forward.(-:

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Nov 17, 2016)

*Orphan Bikes*

Whilst sorting trough the internet, I came across several Westfield Columbias that I either could not find the serial number or other details on, or were dubious in some way.

If you could look at some of the following, in case you recognise them, and could let me have more details...

So far, we have no MF serial coded, or F serial coded bikes listed. I found two, but with insufficient information to include them.

http://g503.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=200509

and (at post 8)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/columbia-military-issue-bicycle.23152/#post-132741

Ladies bike with a basket - MG141XXX. Johan, is this one on the list you sent today?

http://g503.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=163460

Standard MG bloke's bikes.

http://www.bergerwerke.com/prod698MG1.html

http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/42-military-columbia.48368/

Thanks for your help,

Adrian


----------



## johan willaert (Nov 18, 2016)

The Womens model with basket is MG141650 with K7 code... It is owned by a friend in Belgium


----------



## johan willaert (Nov 18, 2016)

*A few more from my photofiles or observations since 1995...


Serial Number....Frame Type....Crank Hanger.......Chainring
*
MG143313..............Straight.................Invisible...........Sweetheart
MG145375.............Straight.................Invisible...........Sweetheart

MG140092..............Womens.................K6..................Womens

MC14393A..............Straight..................L2....................Coffin

And then this?? either MG 6826x or MG8826x ... Heavily rusted but I think it is 68263 which would make it the earliest straight tube frame in my files... Frame, seat post and sprocket only...
MG 6826x..............  Straight.................Invisible............Coffin


----------



## Mercian (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks for the updates. (-:

I am unable to work on the list this weekend, but hope to get the first version done by end of the next.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## johan willaert (Nov 18, 2016)

Just spotted a typo...

G65333..............Vg296........................??.................................

Should be

G65334..............Vg296........................J6.................................


----------



## mongeese (Feb 13, 2017)

Mine says ?? M1 71570 ???


----------



## mongeese (Feb 13, 2017)

Can not find info on my Compax numbers.


----------



## Mercian (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi Mongeese.

From Mr. Columbia's website, M171570 is mid 1948. I can't be more accurate, because they were no longer using month codes for frame production by then.

I hope this helps,

Best Regards;

Adrian


----------

